# Pic of my Planted Tank



## kozmo (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## kozmo (Sep 4, 2003)

here is a 10 gallon tank in my boys room.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks really good i cant wait to afford the lights and and get a bunch of plants


----------

